# uniquebriar.com



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

are they legit? Seems like they are the only place with "stonehaven"(that everyone seems to love).. Yet when i do a search on them here i can't find anything.. What's the deal with them?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY NOT!

If you look at their tins sampler on sale for $60, they have Stonehaven, Penzance, etc in round tins. Stonehaven, as far as I know isn't sold in tins. Penzance is sold in bulk or small rectangular tins and most of the SG stuff is sold in bulk or square tins. This guys is buying bulk and putting it in his own tins and reselling it as "Sealed." What he's doing should be illegal.

This is the guy who was selling faked "sealed" tins on fleabay and also infringing on several copyrights. He was banned from Puff and has put up many tirades against us.

He's a dirtbag.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Not to mention the tin says "Best full english tobacco" for penzance and stonehaven. Stonehaven isn't even an english, its burley and virginia. And thats not the tin description for penzance. Its the tin description for margate, I believe.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

so he sells fakes huh? That's messed up


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone know if he still sells on fleabay and what his fleabay ID is? Thanks for the heads up fellas.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Some people should be shot.. with a stun gun. How can you do this? 



People suck.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gibson_es said:


> Some people should be shot.. with a stun gun. How can you do this?


You stand about 15 feet away and just shoot, right? Sounds like fun! Maybe we could take turns.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

pipinho said:


> are they legit?


Legit? Sure. 100% legit scumbucket trademark-stealing tobacco-repackaging criminal. But, of course, this is only my opinion.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

freestoke said:


> You stand about 15 feet away and just shoot, right? Sounds like fun! Maybe we could take turns.


Practice DOES make perfect they say.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Isn't this the guy that blamed the Puff forums for his ebay woes? And then pirated the puff logo and listed it on his site with some snide comments? The "collectible 1/2 oz. tin" guy?


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Good to know!!!! I was looking at his website but something felt/looked off!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha I think I'll start making collectible Coca Cola glass bottles. Repackaged from 2 liters into glass mason jars.

And collectible Disney editions. Can't find Pocahontas or The Lion King? Fret no longer! I've got your "collector's editions" all ready to be "repackaged" for you on a blank DVD-R disc.

Stupid f*#&er. I'd like to see how long he'd last against a corp with enough money and time to actually get pissed off about stuff like this. Disgusting.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

edited


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Xodar said:


> Isn't this the guy that blamed the Puff forums for his ebay woes? And then pirated the puff logo and listed it on his site with some snide comments? The "collectible 1/2 oz. tin" guy?


One in the same


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Xodar said:


> Isn't this the guy that blamed the Puff forums for his ebay woes? And then pirated the puff logo and listed it on his site with some snide comments? The "collectible 1/2 oz. tin" guy?


In his previous incarnation, he seemed -- deranged. Almost as if he didn't understand that what he is doing is wrong, feeling put upon that people are "getting in his way for no reason." In my capacity as an amateur psychotherapist, I'd guess he has some genuine mental problems, possibly psychotic.

Psychotics are usually not "insane" like schizophrenics. As you move up the corporate ladder, the incidence of psychotics increases significantly over the population at large. Psychotics are often more successful than other people, because they lie without guilt and can be extraordinarily manipulative as a result. They also have no sympathy for their victims, so they are "free" to do just about anything they feel they can get away with. They even spend less time in prison, because they have great success at convincing parole boards that they're "sorry" -- but they aren't. This guy might be a little crazy, too, though.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

freestoke said:


> ...I'd guess he has some genuine mental problems...


Definitely an advanced case of "It's OK for me to steal someones trademark and use it to misrepresent myself and my product" syndrome.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> In his previous incarnation, he seemed -- deranged. Almost as if he didn't understand that what he is doing is wrong, feeling put upon that people are "getting in his way for no reason." In my capacity as an amateur psychotherapist, I'd guess he has some genuine mental problems, possibly psychotic.
> 
> Psychotics are usually not "insane" like schizophrenics. As you move up the corporate ladder, the incidence of psychotics increases significantly over the population at large. Psychotics are often more successful than other people, because they lie without guilt and can be extraordinarily manipulative as a result. They also have no sympathy for their victims, so they are "free" to do just about anything they feel they can get away with. They even spend less time in prison, because they have great success at convincing parole boards that they're "sorry" -- but they aren't. This guy might be a little crazy, too, though.


:couch2: Maybe a comorbid diagnosis of antisocial personality disorder and narcissistic personality disorder.

Whatever way you look at it the guy is trouble, and I wish people would stop buying from him... There is nothing wrong with trying to make money and get rich, but there is something very wrong with lying, cheating, and stealing to do it.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

shame if this is true, people are buying from him on eBay...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> shame if this is true, people are buying from him on eBay...


Yeah, I've seen his listings on there... some people have more money than commonsense&#8230;


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

What a scumbag. I too thought his auctions looked a little "off".


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Yeah, I've seen his listings on there... some people have more money than commonsense&#8230;


Does commonsenseman have a lot of money?!?!?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

IIRC this is the guy that also bought H&H bulk like Annie Cakie and then re-tinned it with a logo that he pirated off of a pipe blog. He then sold it on ebay.

And ya he hates puff.com and even posted something on his website with some F-bombs about the last time we brought up his under handed tactics.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> IIRC this is the guy that also bought H&H bulk like Annie Cakie and then re-tinned it with a logo that he pirated off of a pipe blog. He then sold it on ebay.
> 
> And ya he hates puff.com and even posted something on his website with some F-bombs about the last time we brought up his under handed tactics.


What a freak. Thats just too much. :rant:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> IIRC *this is the guy that also bought H&H bulk like Annie Cakie and then re-tinned it with a logo that he pirated off of a pipe blog. He then sold it on ebay*.
> 
> And ya he hates puff.com and even posted something on his website with some F-bombs about the last time we brought up his under handed tactics.


Unfortunately this is very close to the common practice of B&Ms renaming Lane bulk tobaccos as their house blends... Lane and the other major bulk tobacco companies don't seem to have an issue with this, but it still seems wrong to me. But this guy has taken that practice to a whole new level or unscrupulousness... What a loser...


----------



## bentbriar (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, he's a legit scumbag..


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

If he'd buy Stonehaven bulk, repackage into smaller packages that claim to be Stonehaven and DISCLOSE the general idea, I wouldn't have a problem.

Years ago, I used to import industrial lubricants from Canada and sell them. One of the stipulations was that I couldn't repackage because it would invalidate ISO 9000 certification... Judging from the dump-it-out-on-the-floor mentality of tobacco blenders, I doubt THAT would be an issue...

Other concerns: possible product dillution- does he add 18% Stokkebye or Lanes to the good stuff?, outright fraud (not having any of the blend in question in the tin)... the buyer would have to trust that he's getting what he thinks he's getting... Not many repeat customers for a tiny niche market if he's doing those things... Probably have forum and youtube members ready to march with torches and pitchforks in short order! *chuckle*

Unless he's got a tobacco sales permit, I can't fathom how he'd get enough of those hard to find blends to make it worth while.
If he does have a permit, and is buying the stuff from a wholesaler, then the supply chain has no problem with the situation...

Anyone here actually smoke any "tinned" tobacco from this fellow? I'd be curious to find out if the blends are what they claim to be...

Until he starts selling Samuel Gawith Grousemoor Plug in 1 pound tins, I won't be making any purchases though! *chuckle*


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

"I used to import industrial lubricants"

Man. . .if I had a nickel for every time I've tried that line at the bar. . .

(Sorry, Dan. Had to!)


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hahaha, he has a facebook page...https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...wall#!/profile.php?id=100002993292144&sk=info


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Wish somehow we could all come togeather and bring him down!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Well at least it looks like he stopped selling those silly little fake 1/2 oz tins on ebay...


----------

